# xmms sch**** raubt mir den letzen nerf! [gelöst]

## eeknay

also, ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt schon alles probiert habe...aber xmms spielt keine mp3s mehr ab! wenn ich auf play drück oder doppel auf die datei stürzt das ding einfach ab und mach nix mehr.

die wiedergabe mit noatun geht zb. ganz ordentlich...

gibt ne gute alternative?

oder ne gute idee worans evtl. liegen könnte?

gruß

eeknay

----------

## supernova

Welches Output-Plugin benutzt du denn? Schon mal ein anderes versucht?

----------

## eeknay

alle schon versucht. sogar im kde kontrollzentrum wenn ich da die soundhardware auswählen/ändern möchte stürzt das ding auch ab. 

gibts eigentlich ein weg um den arts mist?

----------

## hunter1977

Ja, da gibt es was und zwar asound.

Damit umgehst du den arts Kram, schau mal bei alsa.org da wird das Recht gut erklärt.

Wenn du aber das xmms-arts plugin einkompilierst sollte es auch wieder gehen.

----------

## Lenz

Also ich hatte bislang bei meiner Soundkarte (EMU10k1) keine Probleme mit arts. Scheint wohl stark soundkartenabhängig zu sein, bei meinem Bruder hatte ich auch nur Probleme damit, dort musste ich arts komplett deaktivieren, damit der Sound überhaupt geht.

----------

## Coogee

Supernova wollte wahrscheinlich wissen, welches XMMS-Output-Plugin Du benutzt.

Entweder Du (emergst und) verwendest xmms-arts (was aber laut anderen Forumsbeiträgen in KDE 3.2 nicht funktioniert),

oder Du startest XMMS mit artsdsp: "artdsp xmms" (in XMMS selbst dann ALSA- oder OSS-Ausgabe wählen).

artsdsp leitet Soundausgaben auf Arts um. Standardmäßig will nämlich XMMS direkt auf /dev/dsp zugreifen, was sich aber Arts bereits reserviert hat.

artsdsp kann man auch sehr gut bei anderen Nicht-KDE-Programmen anwenden, die eine Soundausgabe haben. Manchmal funktioniert es nicht, aber bei XMMS geht es mit Sicherheit.

----------

## eeknay

also ich hab mir jetzt mal esound emerged und den als output-plugin benutzt, damit geht wunder herrlich (der xmms).

im kde benutzt jetzt auch alles esound sehe ich grade und ich muss sagen es läuft um einiges besser....mal schaun' wie langs' so bleibt...hoffenlich für immer.

gruß

eeknay  :Idea: 

----------

## Coogee

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> also ich hab mir jetzt mal esound emerged und den als output-plugin benutzt, damit geht wunder herrlich (der xmms).
> 
> im kde benutzt jetzt auch alles esound sehe ich grade und ich muss sagen es läuft um einiges besser....
> 
> 

 

Interessant. Esound und Arts machen aber prinzipiell das gleiche; sind beide Sound daemons. Kannst Du bitte mal in der KDE-Systemüberwachung nachschauen (Strg-Esc), ob Artsd noch läuft? Wenn ja, dann greift der Arts-Sound-Daemon auf den Esound-Sound-Daemon zu...

----------

## eeknay

der läuft in der tat noch. kann ich den abschalten? bzw. brauch ich den?

mir ist aufgefallen, dass seit dem ich auf esound umgestiegen bin hier einiges besser funktioniert.

zb. kompiliere ich gerade 2 sachen gleichzeitig, höre mp3s, surfe und entpacke was. erstaunlicherweise setzt weder die musik aus oder hark die maus, noch verhält sich irgendetwas lahm.

als fazit muss ich sagen das arts ziemlich für'n a**** ist, jedenfalls bei meinem setup hier. empfehlen kann ichs jetzt allen andern die ähnliche probleme habe. einfach mal auf esound umstellen und schaun ob's sich gebessert hat.

in diesem sinne

eeknay  :Laughing: 

----------

## Fibbs

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle ein dazu passendes Problem hier bei mir anmerken: Bei mir funktioniert xmms mit arts-Plugin auch nicht (zwei Maschinen, beide KDE 3.2.0, unterschiedliche Hardware und bei beiden geht es nicht). Auch artsdsp funktioniert in Verbindung mit alsa- oder oss- Plugin in xmms nicht. Arts und xmms blockieren sich dann gegenseitig. Sprich wenn xmms gerade spielt, funktioniert kein KDE-Sound oder andersherum.

Ziemlich nervig das ganze. Any hints? Ist bekannt, wann eine gefixte arts-Version herauskommt? Ein bisschen halte ich das noch aus und würde arts gern noch ne Chance geben, aber wenn er nicht bald besser wird dann muss ich mich leider von ihm trennen...

----------

## Coogee

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> der läuft in der tat noch. kann ich den abschalten? bzw. brauch ich den?

 

Ich denke, daß KDE selbst für die Systemklänge und andere KDE-Programme immer noch Arts benutzen.

Der "Sound-Weg" müßte so aussehn: KDE-Programm -> arts -> esound -> /dev/dsp.

XMMS dagegen greift jetzt direkt auf esound zu: XMMS -> esound -> /dev/dsp.

KDE kann man ohne Arts leider nicht kompilieren.   :Sad: 

----------

## eeknay

naja...solangs kein stress mehr macht. systemklänge sind bei mir eh deaktiviert.

gruß

eeknay

----------

## wulfkuhn

Dann kannst du Arts abschalten.

(Ich hasse Arts, könnte mir glatt den KDE vermiesen)

----------

